# dont smoke tri tip n please fix tv pitmasters lol



## robdiggity (Jul 30, 2013)

whatup from cencal ! i cant take it any more - watched clowns (ima call ya out) on pitmasters tv destroy tip da other night so had ta do it myself (brinkmann electric constant 258 degrees waaa!!!, mesquite chips). 
but guess what? tip aint slow n low! i bow down to ya ribs n brisket bosses but true tip (a staple o left coast bbq) is waaay better seared n simple seasoned.
 i love this site. thanx to all ya pulled porkers n ribmasters; i learn from ya every smoke and inspired to make my own rub.
are ya tip ready? 
salt pepper garlic rub; on a weber sear the top; cook fat side down til juices run thru top on indirect heat. rest. cut thinly against grain usually longways. seriously its about getting dat nice crust and a medium to medium-well center. 1/4 inch cuts? those are steaks (see clowns n judges). its about layers o nice thin, juicy slices. i feel for da tv lady judge who bout broke her dental work - waaay too funny! maybe ima waaay outta line but i know what i know. ever see a room cringe at da sight o what yer servin? it gets way too polite lol. so if ya smoke tip, kick down gospel cuz im not a believer. 
btw we dont have to ask our local butcher to "special order" tip out here - its everywhere. just sayin. oh n pitmasters was waaay betta spotlightin teams at open competitions!!!


----------



## robdiggity (Jul 30, 2013)

image.jpg



__ robdiggity
__ Jul 30, 2013





smoked tritip meh. 4.5 lbs, 160 degrees meh.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to the SMF Family...BUT...Medium if I got distracted and Medium Well NEVER! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Anything beyond Medium Rare is way too done in my world! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There are lots of folks to help out with questions and recipes. Do a Search for what you are looking for. If you need additional info post and the answers will role in...JJ


----------



## millerk0486 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've yet to do a Tri Tip, but agree with wanting Pitmasters to go back to following teams in the actual competitions. It's neat seeing how everybody does their food, but I feel like the judges are starting to repeat everything they are looking for, etc...


----------



## webowabo (Jul 30, 2013)

Well each person has his own taste...and 160* is not mine for sure. Im with Chef on that one. Anything more than medium rare the dogs start turning their heads.
My first reverse sear Tip.. was greatness!












20130728_125734.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Jul 30, 2013


















20130728_125958.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Jul 30, 2013






So smoke some tip...


----------



## themule69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  Sounds like you opened a can of worms!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly and knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Just holler when you need anything, and someone here will have the answer.

Red


----------



## humdinger (Jul 30, 2013)

I scored some red oak wood that I save specifically for Tri tips. I like it med rare too...don't want to cook the flavors right out of it.My biggest complaint about BBQ PM is the lame-a$$ trash talking between the teams. It's seems so forced and fake as if some creative director for the show is right there off-camera feeding the contestants these lines to try to create a little drama. Just focus on the food dang-it!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 30, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it has great information to use no matter your skill level!

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 30, 2013)

robdiggity said:


> smoked tritip meh. 4.5 lbs, 160 degrees meh.


overcooked. edible, but overcooked.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 30, 2013)

ive done the reverse sear, and ive plain smoked tri tips. ill take the reverse sear, ill let it smoke til about 120, then throw it on a hi temp grill to finish it off, and onto a plate, rest for 30 minutes...then its dinner time.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 30, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> ive done the reverse sear, and ive plain smoked tri tips. ill take the reverse sear, ill let it smoke til about 120, then throw it on a hi temp grill to finish it off, and onto a plate, rest for 30 minutes...then its dinner time.


 Ditto except I go to 132-133. Giving beef a quick sear...especially over charcoal fire adds great color and taste.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2013)

I cringe when I see tri tip being sliced with the grain...


----------



## ats32 (Jul 30, 2013)

I need a translator.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I cringe when I see tri tip being sliced with the grain...


goosfraba...goosfraba


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 30, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ditto except I go to 132-133. Giving beef a quick sear...especially over charcoal fire adds great color and taste.


yeh i pull off smoker @ 120 and finish on high heat grill til about 130-135...i took a fork and steak knife to a whole 2.5 lb'er one night..lol. yeh i ate the whole thing!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2013)

I have to agree with no more than 130°-135° IT, slice it across the grain and a translator would be great!


----------



## webowabo (Jul 30, 2013)

ATS32 said:


> I need a translator.


Hehe. . It took me like 10 mins to read the post my self. .


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 30, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! We have over 50,000 members now who just love to share what they know. You've come to the best place on the net to learn and share everything Q!!!

Med/Rare for me!!! Any more and it goes in the crock pot for some stew! 
If it ain't bleedin' I ain't eatin'!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got to watch that Tri-tip episode. Are you freakin' kidding me! The guy that cooks it well done like a Brisket WON!?! He did even know what a Tri-tip was or how it should be cooked. The other two went Med/Rare and Medium and the judges thought they were too chewy. The judges spent the whole beginning of the show talking about, Any more than Med/Rare ain't worth eating! What a Crock...JJ


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 31, 2013)

I need to get my Tri tip Qview up and running. Look out for it Thursday Evening all.

Where is the best place to post?


----------



## raastros2 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have picky women who only eat well done.....oh well more for me!!! Haha


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 31, 2013)

raastros2 said:


> I have picky women who only eat well done.....oh well more for me!!! Haha


I got lucky after 8 years of marriage...My wife and I had our cheeseburger patty's get mixed up one night, she got my med-rare, I got her med-well. She started eating first and could not stop about how this was the best burger she ever had. I took one bite of "my" burger and figured out why. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I let her eat just over half, while listening to her rave, before telling her the truth. After that night she was curious and started trying everything med rare, and loved it. Now I get to cook med rare BBQ. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thank heavens.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 31, 2013)

raastros2 said:


> I have picky women who only eat well done.....oh well more for me!!! Haha[/quote> If they knew the red wasn't blood but rather myoglobin would that change their minds?


----------



## raastros2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ah if only....my day will come I guess......double the work for now


----------



## michief (Jul 31, 2013)

Competition BBQ is often a long way off from what you would want to put on your table. For instance, often winning ribs are so sweet I would puke. It is interesting to watch and I pick some things up but I am not trying to serve competition food to my family.

Hell johnny trigg hates the taste of his own championship ribs


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 31, 2013)

michief said:


> Competition BBQ is often a long way off from what you would want to put on your table. For instance, often winning ribs are so sweet I would puke. It is interesting to watch and I pick some things up but I am not trying to serve competition food to my family.
> 
> Hell johnny trigg hates the taste of his own championship ribs


Yeah I have tried the Johnny Trigg method, and I have to say it is too rich with not enough pork flavor for my liking.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 31, 2013)

You gave me an idea for ribs that I've never seen tried... Thanks! :45:


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 31, 2013)

michief said:


> Competition BBQ is often a long way off from what you would want to put on your table. For instance, often winning ribs are so sweet I would puke. It is interesting to watch and I pick some things up but I am not trying to serve competition food to my family.
> 
> Hell johnny trigg hates the taste of his own championship ribs


ive watched a few of the pitmaster shows, back when they were around the comps and not the gameshow type cookoff crap, and i cant stand to see soo much sugar, and molasses, and syrups being used..who the hell likes this crap? i like a HINT of sweet but in the end i wanna know that im eating an animal and not a piece of candy...lol if that makes any sense. for instance with chicken i could go either way with sweet or heat, but on pork, well, i wanna taste pork. and now for brisket, for as expensive as brisket is, i definitely damn sure wanna taste beef, hell i wanna taste the moo! haha!!! i remember watching one of the newer pitmasters and one guy was making a maple syrup,molasses,brownsugar,karo syrup paint for pork...im like does it come with diabetes also?..?? lmfao..


----------



## michief (Jul 31, 2013)

I have been sticking to the central Texas salt and pepper only formula lately, mix it up once in a while but really, who wants candy apple BBQ


----------



## webowabo (Jul 31, 2013)

michief said:


> I have been sticking to the central Texas salt and pepper only formula lately, mix it up once in a while but really, who wants candy apple BBQ


And thank you fellow texan... I like some sugar on my pork... but brisket... SPOG im good.. the bark will come with the 18 hours. .. ;)


----------



## humdinger (Jul 31, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> I got lucky after 8 years of marriage...My wife and I had our cheeseburger patty's get mixed up one night, she got my med-rare, I got her med-well. She started eating first and could not stop about how this was the best burger she ever had. I took one bite of "my" burger and figured out why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same experience, but with steak. My wife was so hungry one night she didn't even look at the inside of her steak til the 4th or 5th bite. That was right about the time when she was thinking, "Boy I must be hungry b/c this steak is _REALLY_ good!" Then she looked and realized she had mine.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta hand it to her though, she knows how to negotiate. She agreed to tell me I was right all those years about med-rare, but in exchange she got to keep my steak! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for rub ingredients, I like SPOG on beef because the salt makes your mouth water, pepper brings the heat, garlic compliments the beef, while the onion contrasts it. Overall I like how it enhances the flavor instead of covering it. Pork is where I go sweet and heat, but I'll never use squeeze butter...yuck.


----------



## lauralee (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know -- I'm from the left coast and have done Tri-tip a few times and it was just "OK" until I smoked one.  Then it was AWESOME.  The best I ever made at least.  So much more tender and flavorful.  I love just about anything smoked though.


----------

